# Williamson County TX 2011 Edition Ambulances



## WestTac1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Williamson County, TX (my home county) has taken delivery of several new Ford F-450 Super Duty/Wheeled Coach ambulances, with more on the way. These are the first ambulances's to feature Wheeled Coach's "Cool Bar", which intergrates emergency lighting with the front mount A/C unit.

All the new ambulances are equipped with air-ride suspensions. 

Williamson County, TX takes meticulous care of their ambulances. Crews take great pride in them. They are remounted onto a new chasis at around 60k miles. After another 50k, they are replaced and put into the spare pool for about 2 years or less. The oldest frontline ambulance is a 2008, I believe.

\


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice, i have always been a fan of the F-Duty style fronts. They normally ride fairly well depending on what kinda roads you have....


----------



## WestTac1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the newly redesigned Ford F-Super Duty front ends as well. Also, the cab is quite nice. 

I also love the new "Cool Bar" feature.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 25, 2011)

Williamson County, TX takes meticulous care of their ambulances. Crews take great pride in them. They are remounted onto a new chasis at around 60k miles. After another 50k, they are replaced and put into the spare pool for about 2 years or less. The oldest frontline ambulance is a 2008, I believe.

\[/QUOTE]

Remount after 60k?  Thats about what we put a year on our rigs.  Seems like a big waste of money.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 25, 2011)

Remount after 60k?  Thats about what we put a year on our rigs.  Seems like a big waste of money.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you IFT or 911? Unless you're a very high volume 911, or have ling transport times, 60k in a year seems a bit much...


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Are you IFT or 911? Unless you're a very high volume 911, or have ling transport times, 60k in a year seems a bit much...



We do IFT and 911.  Our transports for 911 can be up to 45 miles to the hospital.  Our IFT can be up to 150 miles.  I just checked the unit I am in today.  It went into service 6/09.  The milage today is 105,187 miles.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2011)

cruiseforever said:


> We do IFT and 911.  Our transports for 911 can be up to 45 miles to the hospital.  Our IFT can be up to 150 miles.  I just checked the unit I am in today.  It went into service 6/09.  The milage today is 105,187 miles.



So you're averaging a little more then 60k/yr (not going to bother doing the exact math). I would imagine a company that does 911 only with shorter transports puts on the mileage over a longer period of time.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 1, 2011)

my last service that i worked at with a 5-10 minute eta put 60,000+ miles per year, we also put about 6000 hours on the hobbs meter. it is possible to need a new engine every other year. we had the crappy navistar 6.7L with the overheating issues and we would blow through engines every 40k...


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Mar 2, 2011)

is there anyway we could get a video?


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2011)

They hit 60k at 2-3 years at Wilco


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never driven a Type I before, but these rigs look pretty sweet. Type I are not common in Canada. Most Services here roll in either Demer's Type II and III's and Crestline Type III's. I've always been a Horton fan, but we can't import them into Canada. Wheeled Coach has a pretty nice line up.


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been on the sprinters, E-350 Modules, internationals, and F-350s. Before I ever worked on a F-450, and these are by far the best, very smooth ride.


----------



## Wes (Sep 14, 2011)

Personal preference still is, and likely always will be, a Frazer Type I.  Got to love the generator set with separate AC for the back of the truck, especially considering the "mild" weather we get here in Texas.  :rofl:


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to see what change if any there was to the inside of the box with the AC moved. Got pics? or could you name the manufacturer/model of the new box?


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2011)

Its a wheeld Coach Custom, Inside looks no different the plug AC and the Exterior AC vents are in the same place.


----------

